# Disparus de Mourmelon



## AIMOS (15 Avril 2021)

Découvrez ces disparitions :

http://www.disparusdemourmelon.org 

Avec photos, cartes, documents....


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2021)

Dis-donc Émile Louis, t'es jaloux ?


----------



## AIMOS (15 Avril 2021)

C'est pire que Pour émile Louis, c'est une affaire avec plus de 10 disparus....


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2021)

Je sais bien qu'on est au bar _Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !_, mais surtout pour rigoler. Alors les disparus de Mourmelon, c'est moyen drôle vois-tu ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je sais bien qu'on est au bar _Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !_, mais surtout pour rigoler. Alors les disparus de Mourmelon, c'est moyen drôle vois-tu ?



Certes, et je ne veux pas spécialement défendre ce thread, dont je ne sais pas comment il évoluera, ni son auteur, dont je ne sais rien. 
Mais il peut arriver que certains threads du Bar soient sérieux. 
Tu le sais aussi bien que moi ou mieux, plusieurs threads sont consacrés à la COVID-19, et même si l'humour y est parfois présent, fort heureusement, on peut dire qu'en principe le sujet d'une pandémie faisant des millions de morts (plus ou moins 3 au moment où je poste) ne prête pas tous les jours à la franche rigolade... 
Donc, entièrement d'accord pour que l'humour soit roi et que la second degré soit vivement espéré dans la très grande majorité des cas...
Mais s'il y a de temps en temps une exception, pourquoi pas, non ?...  
Disons que ça fait partie de la vie...


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2021)

Disons qu’on a déjà le covid pour nous plomber l’ambiance et que ce n’est pas la peine d’en remettre une couche dans le mode ´le monde est moche’


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Disons qu’on a déjà le covid pour nous plomber l’ambiance et que ce n’est pas la peine d’en remettre une couche dans le mode ´le monde est moche’



OK, tu m'as convaincu.


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

2 messages d’écrit, mais 0 dans le profil !
Étrange...


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> 2 messages d’écrit, mais 0 dans le profil !
> Étrange...



Oui, ça m'intrigue aussi.


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2021)

C’est parce qu’il n’a posté qu´au bar


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C’est parce qu’il n’a posté qu´au bar



Ah, OK. 
Comme les compteurs n'ont pas toujours fonctionné comme ça, je ne comprenais pas. 
J'étais resté sur un système de décompte plus ancien....


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

il est aussi a 0 zebig ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> il est aussi a 0 zebig ?



15 998 posts au moment où je poste.
Mais tu ne peux pas lui nier *d'incontestables compétences techniques* !!!....


----------



## AIMOS (17 Avril 2021)

Mais non ! Il n'y a que à demander !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Avril 2021)

AIMOS a dit:


> Mais non ! Il n'y a que à demander !!!


Mais si ! Je demande !!!


----------



## AIMOS (24 Avril 2021)

Bonus : http://www.net1901.org/association/Disparus-De-Mourmelon,1462027.html


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2021)

AIMOS a dit:


> Bonus : http://www.net1901.org/association/Disparus-De-Mourmelon,1462027.html



Ok, merci. 

Mais ce qui semble être préféré ici, du moins pour ceux qui se sont exprimés sur le sujet, c'est plutôt des threads avec un topic rigolo, ou pouvant facilement être abordé par la dérision ou le second degré.  
Ce qui n'est pas le cas ici. 

Exception : la COVID-19, qui ne peut pas toujours être abordée par le biais de l'humour, mais dont on ne peut pas non plus faire abstraction, parce que cela modifie notre vie depuis plus d'un an maintenant. Sans parler des victimes ou de leurs proches, évidemment... 

Mais je dis ça comme ça... 
Rien de grave non plus dans ce thread !


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Avril 2021)

Oui, enfin on ressort une affaire de 1985, et il y a pléthore d'affaires à débattre, on va pas s'en sortir !
Et la question : pourquoi celle-ci en particulier ?


----------



## AIMOS (24 Avril 2021)

Parce-que elle est plus complexe que l'affaire du petit Gregory...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2021)

AIMOS a dit:


> Parce-que elle est plus complexe que l'affaire du petit Gregory...



Pas certain.
L'affaire du petit Grégory n'est toujours pas résolue à ce jour.

Mais je réalise que je n'avais pas été clair dans le post #15.
En disant que j'en demandais plus, je voulais dire plus dans un changement d'orientation de ta part, en reconnaissant que ton sujet -intéressant en soi- ne correspond pas trop à ce qui est souhaité ici. 

Après, peut-être que ce sujet te tient à cœur pour une raison ou pour une autre.
Parce que l'affaire te semble particulièrement  complexe et mystérieuse.
Ou parce que tu te sens personnellement concerné.
Tout ça est à respecter, évidemment. 

Mais la question, pour nous, ici, reste la même : est-ce le bon endroit pour en parler ?...

Tout ça sans aucune animosité de ma part.


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Avril 2021)

CQFD


----------



## AIMOS (24 Avril 2021)

Merci !...Mais bon, pourquoi pas, c'est un sujet comme un autre, et il y a pire, je pense...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2021)

AIMOS a dit:


> Merci !...Mais bon, pourquoi pas, c'est un sujet comme un autre, et il y a pire, je pense...



Personnellement, au départ, je ne voyais pas d'inconvénient à ce sujet.  
Mais *le post #6 de Romuald* m'a convaincu : il y a déjà la COVID-19 pour plomber l'ambiance. 

Après, ce que je me permets de te conseiller -mais ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un conseil- c'est plutôt d'ouvrir un autre thread avec un topic plus léger, ou de participer aux threads existant déjà au Bar MacG (Terrasse ou Salle de Jeux selon tes préférences).  

Voilà.


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Avril 2021)

Perso je n'arrives pas à comprendre pourquoi on s'inscrit sur un site dédié à l'informatique pour 
étaler d'emblée une affaire judiciaire  
Il existe pleins d'autres sites pour ça.


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> pour
> étaler


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Perso je n'arrives pas à comprendre pourquoi on s'inscrit sur un site dédié à l'informatique pour
> étaler d'emblée une affaire judiciaire
> Il existe pleins d'autres sites pour ça.


La terrasse : Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !

Donc pourquoi pas se sujet. Mais ce sujet ne vit que par les intervenants qui y postent. Là, présentement, je poste, j'entretiens donc ce sujet. Même si j'e n'en ai pas dit un seul mot…


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> La terrasse : Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !
> 
> Donc pourquoi pas se sujet. Mais ce sujet ne vit que par les intervenants qui y postent. Là, présentement, je poste, j'entretiens donc ce sujet. Même si j'e n'en ai pas dit un seul mot…



Si je cédais à la tentation de couper les cheveux en quatre, je dirais que tu fais vivre le thread mais pas le topic.  
Sans anglicisme, tu fais vivre le fil de discussion mais pas son sujet.  

Mais fort heureusement, je ne suis pas du tout du genre à couper les cheveux en quatre...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> La terrasse : Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


Je plussoie


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Pour parler de la vie, ce forum est vraiment très "aléatoire" et ambiguë , les affaires judiciaires c'est pas ce qui manque.
Il y a des sites dédiés pour ça.
Pensez ce que vous voulez, sans moi !
Bannissez si moi ça vous chante


----------



## AIMOS (25 Avril 2021)

C'est un sujet comme un autre, sur Yahoo!, par exemple, on nous impose Laëtitia Hallyday et ses frasques, et pourtant, ça n'intéresse pas grand monde !...


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Avril 2021)

AIMOS a dit:


> C'est un sujet comme un autre, sur Yahoo!, par exemple


Et bien retournes-y


----------



## AIMOS (8 Juin 2021)

Ok !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2021)

AIMOS a dit:


> Ok !



Autre option : aller poster dans l'un des nombreux autres threads de la Terrasse ou de la Salle de Jeux, selon tes préférences.


----------



## AIMOS (8 Juin 2021)

émile Louis ? C'était un raté....


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2021)

Ce n'est pas un site dédié aux affaires judiciaires !
Ici on parle informatique.
Pour t'étancher sur tes sujets de malheurs il y a des sites dédiés pour ça.


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> La terrasse : Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


Bin justement !
Si avec les disparus de ce sujet on risque de tourner en rond, avec l'ensemble des disparus – inconnus avant leurs parutions dans les colonnes macabres des journaux – on peut tenir un sujet. J'avais évoqué la chose avec TC en privé sans que ça ne lui en touche une et encore moins bouger l'autre. Du coup j'avais oublié la chose. Mais là, elle me revient, cette idée* de créer le post-mortem des petites gens. Ceux qui n'avaient rien demandé et cependant reçu la mort pour service rendu.



*elle me revient aussi lorsque je déplace un message rendant hommage à un inconnu, du post-mortem vers celui qui me semble le plus approprié sur le moment.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> cette idée* de créer le post-mortem des petites gens. Ceux qui n'avaient rien demandé et cependant reçu la mort pour service rendu.


Une rubrique des chats écrasés ?


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une rubrique des chats écrasés ?


Je cherchais où poster cette photo, merci de m'en donner l'occasion.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> J'avais évoqué la chose avec TC en privé sans que ça ne lui en touche une et encore moins bouger l'autre. Du coup j'avais oublié la chose. Mais là, elle me revient, cette idée* de créer le post-mortem des petites gens. Ceux qui n'avaient rien demandé et cependant reçu la mort pour service rendu.


Désolé, mais elles ne bougent toujours pas : je déteste cette manie de tout vouloir catégoriser ! 
On en constate chaque jour les inconvénients !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je cherchais où poster cette photo, merci de m'en donner l'occasion.


Et tu es content ????
Pour un amoureux des animaux et des chats en particulier, cette photo est ignoble ! Tu as gâché ma soirée !


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2021)

Désolé The Big. ça m’a aussi fait de la peine, c’est pour ça que j’ai pris cette photo.


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Juin 2021)




----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On en constate chaque jour les inconvénients !


Cépafô !


nicomarcos a dit:


>


Psiiiiitttt


----------



## AIMOS (21 Juin 2021)

Et le Cas Nordahl Lelandais ?....


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Juin 2021)

T'as envies de citer tous les tueurs en série ?
T'as un problème mon gars


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2021)

AIMOS a dit:


> Et le Cas Nordahl Lelandais ?....




Des petits joueurs, des amateurs... 
Seul Jack l'Éventreur avait au moins un peu de style...
Mais il faut dire que le brouillard y était sans doute pour beaucoup...


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Juin 2021)

C'est vrai, j'avais pas pris en compte ce paramètre


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2021)

@AIMOS ton sujet tient plus du comptoir que de la terrasse.
Comme celui-ci n'est plus et comme ton sujet n'intéresse personne, je vais mettre fin à tes envies de nous lister tous les criminels du pays et donc clore cette discussion. Tu trouveras certainement un autre forum pour causer de ça avec des âmes plus disposées que nous pour s'épancher avec toi sur ces cas de disparitions.


----------

